# Nếu Phá Thai Chỉ Đơn Thuần Là Quyền Của Phụ Nữ



## hoa_hong_tieu_muoi (24 Tháng hai 2017)

*Nếu phá thai chỉ đơn thuần là quyền của phụ nữ,*​*vậy thì quyền của tôi là gì?​*
*****​





*Một nạn nhân sống sót sau vụ phá thai nói : Nếu phá thai chỉ đơn thuần là quyền của phụ nữ, vậy thì quyền của tôi là gì?*

Một người sống sót sau khi bà mẹ của mình thực hiện phá thai là cô Gianna Jessen đã nói với Ủy Ban Tư Pháp Hạ Viện vào hôm thứ Sáu rằng những người ủng hộ phá thai không bao giờ có câu trả lời cho câu hỏi “ nếu phá thai chỉ đơn thuần là quyền của phụ nữ, thì quyền của cô, một người sống sót sau cuộc phá thai đau đớn ấy là gì.”

Tại cuộc điều trần về Tu Chính Hyde (Luật cấm dùng quỹ liên bang để trả cho việc phá thai trừ phi để cứu sinh mạng của người mẹ hay việc mang thai do bị hãm hiếp bởi người cùng huyết thống) và Luật Bảo Vệ Quyền Trẻ Em Sinh Ra Còn Sống (Một đạo luật của Quốc Hội nhằm bảo vệ trẻ em sinh ra còn sống sau khi việc phá thai bất thành, được ký bởi Tổng Thống George W. Bush vào năm 2002), cô Jessen nói rằng cô vẫn còn đang nghe thấy những tiếng vỗ tay cuồng nhiệt của những người ủng hộ phá thai và cô đã dẫn câu Thánh Kinh trích từ Phúc Âm Thánh Gioan (Gn 15:13) rằng cô sẽ hiến mạng sống mình cho bất cứ ai.

Luật Bảo Vệ Trẻ Em Sinh Ra Còn Sống (HR3504) “bắt buộc các bác sĩ phải chăm sóc chu đáo trẻ sơ sinh trong trường hợp đứa trẻ đó vẫn còn sống sau một vụ phá thai.”

Cô Jessen nói tiếp,“Tôi vẫn còn đang nghe thấy những tiếng vỗ tay cỗ vũ cho việc kết liễu đời sống của những đứa trẻ bị phái thai này và cả những người ở phía sau tôi như quý vị cũng vỗ tay. Tôi xin nói với quý vị rằng, nếu cần, tôi sẽ hiến mạng sống của tôi cho quý vị, bởi vì không có gì lớn hơn là việc một người tự hiến mạng sống mình vì bạn hữu.”

“Khi tôi nghe thấy quý vị vỗ tay cho sự chết, tôi muốn nói cho quý vị biết là quý vị đáng giá biết bao và đối với người Mỹ, tôi sẽ nói thế này “Hãy tỉnh thức, chúng ta đã quá lo lắng về mọi chuyện mà lại quên đi chuyện phá thai đang xảy ra dưới gầm trời này. Chúng ta không bàn về vấn đề này”

“Chúng ta bị bối rối về những vấn đề xã hội. Chúng ta bị bối rối bởi những người yêu Thiên Chúa và chúng ta bối rối trong việc bảo vệ những gì dễ tổn thương nhất giữa chúng ta và chúng ta kinh ngạc là tại sao chúng ta lại giết nhau.

“Chúng ta đã đặt sai vấn đề ưu tiên. Chúng ta đã từ bỏ Thiên Chúa. Chúng ta đã xấu hổ vì Người và chúng ta sẽ không được tự do nếu không có Người. Tôi kêu gọi quốc gia chúng ta hãy ăn năn và xin Chúa hãy làm cho chúng ta tỉnh thức.”

*(CNSNews.com)*​


----------

